# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Ból ramienia, barku i karku.

## Kaśka

Witam, 
jak w temacie.
Bol utrzymuje sie od 3 lat. na poczatku leczona bylam masciami borowinowymi i masciami sportowymi. lekarka rodzinna wmawiala mi, ze krzywo spalam, albo mnie przewialo i dlatego mnie boli, jednak bol caly czas sie utrzymywal nasilajac sie w dniach z niskim cisnieniem i wietrznych.
w koncu trafilam do ortopedy, ktory nie mial pojecia co mi jest. zdjecia rtg, usg i nawet rezonans nic nie wykazaly, a bol zaczal sie przenosic do lokcia, a w ciezszych dniach nawet do kciuka i w gore do karku. reka ciagle mi dretwiala, czulam mrowienie i byla jakby slabsza niz druga co bylo bardzo niewygodne, poniewaz mam male dziecko, ktore czasami trzeba podniesc. w niektore dni nie moglam corki wyciagnac z lozeczka rano.
w miedzyczasie zaliczylam 3 tury zabiegow, praktycznie wszystkich jakie istnieja, ale nie bylo zadnej poprawy, a po niektorych bol sie jeszcze bardziej nasilal.
potem trafilam do neurologa konowala, ktory stwierdzil, ze nie wie co mi jest, ale 2 recepty wypisal, potem do reumatologa, gdzie zostalam zbadana, dostalam tez skierowanie na badania w kierunku boleriozy (negatywny wynik) i skierowanie na zdjecie kregoslupa szyjnego i do neurologa. 
dzisiaj odebralam zdjecie i wynik mam taki: wyrownana fizjologiczna lordoza. w kregu c1 bruzda dla tetnicy kregowej przykryta mostkiem kostnym.
poza tym rtg bez zmian.

chodzi mi przede wszytskim o ta bruzde dla tetnicy przykryta mostkiem kostnym - czy to jest prawidlowe?
nie moge znalezc informacji na ten temat.

ogolnie jestem juz wyczerpana tym wszystkim, tym ciaglym lataniem po lekarzach, dokuczliwym bolem, tym, ze nie moge sie czasami ubrac sama..

mam dopiero 23 lata, a czuje sie, jakbym miala 70. kiedys uprawialam sporty, trenowalam sztuki walki, a teraz mam problem przy najprostszych rzeczach.

ps.: wyniki krwi mam dobre, ale ciagle choruje na gorne drogi oddechowe.

licze, ze ktos wyjasni mi wynik rtg i podpowie gdzie jeszcze moge sie udac, jak sobie pomoc i jakie badania moglabym jeszcze zrobic.

pozdrawiam, 
Kaska.

----------


## pani marusia

Objawy jak również wynik rtg wskazuje na skrzywienie kręgosłupa. Stąd wszystkie dolegliwości. Ważne, że masz już diagnozę. Z wynikiem rtg po prostu idź do internisty. On już skieruje Cię, gdzie trzeba.

----------

